# Early Dewars Whisky From Perth



## Boundary Country (May 15, 2020)

Picked this early Dewars bottle up at an estate recently....3 piece with nice embossing on the base. Lots of bubbles, drippy applied top and crude. Curious about its age and info on its rarity. Thanks


----------

